# Spain entry requirements from 23rd November



## Moped (Nov 15, 2020)

From 23rd November arrivals from the U.K. into Spain by sea or air will have to complete forms prior to entry and undertake a medical test within the preceding 72 hours prior to entry. Hopefully, Brittany Ferries will set up a walk in test centre at the Portsmouth ferry port:-





__





						Entry requirements - Spain travel advice
					

Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




					www.gov.uk
				




This does not currently apply to land entry from France.

The NHS have said that you should not use their test service for the purposes of foreign travel. You should arrange a private test.

All these additional hoops have still not put me off travelling to Spain, U.K. authorities permitting of course!

We have to remember that regardless of where we are, U.K. or Spain, there is risk. But as much of our time in Spain is spent outdoors in the wilds then the risk to us and those around us must be considerably lower than sitting indoors in the UK looking out the window at the rain!


----------



## mfw (Nov 15, 2020)

Moped said:


> From 23rd November arrivals from the U.K. into Spain by sea or air will have to complete forms prior to entry and undertake a medical test within the preceding 72 hours prior to entry. Hopefully, Brittany Ferries will set up a walk in test centre at the Portsmouth ferry port:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant blame them looking after themselves but it will be a costly and problematic trip for a lot of people and more trouble than it is worth for others


----------



## Moped (Nov 15, 2020)

The numbers travelling to Spain by air exceed those arriving at a ferry port many times over. It will be interesting to see how the airline and tourist travel companies handle this.

At least if you in a motorhome it is very simple to change arrangements at short notice. Not so with air travel and holiday bookings.

Odd how this has had so little U.K. press and media coverage?


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 15, 2020)

Reading through the Governments Article above, this little gem popped out at me.




if you are travelling to Spain and other Schengen countries without a visa, make sure your whole visit is within the limit. Visits to Schengen countries within the previous 180 days before you travel would count towards the 90-day limit

Does this mean that you have to be out of Schengen for six months, before you are allowed to visit for 90 days?


----------



## Moped (Nov 15, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> Reading through the Governments Article above, this little gem popped out at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It means that you are not permitted to enter if you have already been within the zone for 90 days in the preceding 180. So 90 days in, 90 days out, 90 days in, 90 days out, shake it all about, is acceptable.

Days spent prior to 31st December do not count In the calculation.

Unlike the new entry requirement from 23rd November, this affects seasonal migration motorhome visitors rather more in the grand scheme of life than the short term airline and holiday visitors


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 15, 2020)

Moped said:


> No. It means that you are not permitted to enter if you have already been within the zone for 90 days in the preceding 180. So 90 days in, 90 days out, 90 days in, 90 days out, shake it all about, is acceptable.
> 
> Days spent prior to 31st December do not count In the calculation.
> 
> Unlike the new entry requirement from 23rd November, this affects seasonal migration motorhome visitors rather more in the grand scheme of life than the short term airline and holiday visitors


I think the Government wording could be clearer.

Visits to Schengen countries within the previous 180 days before you travel would count towards the 90-day limit


----------



## Deleted member 76055 (Nov 15, 2020)

Rog,
I would have thought by now you knew the Government does not make anything clear.
Ambiguity rather than clarity is the mantra.


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 15, 2020)

lands43 said:


> Rog,
> I would have thought by now you knew the Government does not make anything clear.
> Ambiguity rather than clarity is the mantra.


Thanks for that Les, how do you interpret that sentence?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 15, 2020)

As a total ignoramus and just reading the sentence as it stands, I would interpret it as saying however many days you've spent in Schengen countries during the 180 days prior to your setting foot (or van!) back on (Schengen?) soil will count towards the 90 day stay limit?

Or is that too simplistic?


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 15, 2020)

That’s how I read it Marie.
We have all been expecting 90 in 90 out, but we MAY have a problem if that sentence is taken literally.

Glad you finally got your van sorted by the way.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2020)

Been in spain once and did not see the attraction in it with all the sun and half dressed young girls taunting us easy lead inocent lads.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 15, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Been in spain once and did not see the attraction in it with all the sun and half dressed young girls taunting us easy lead inocent lads.


Poor you.


----------



## Markd (Nov 15, 2020)

No room for thinking that the rules are not totally clear I'm afraid.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2020)

I think for the next year most of us will be very restricted in our movements, I do think there is plenty of local places to see for that time.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 16, 2020)

We had our river cruise on the Douro cancelled for May this year and carried it over to 2021, but I'm beginning to think it may be wishful thinking. They may not think it's safe to have 100 ancients (I nearly used the phrase I normally call myself, OF but restrained myself)  sharing space on a boat and visiting places on shore is such a good idea again


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 16, 2020)

Travel will not return to normal in 2021.
The likelihood is there will be flare ups and local restrictions
Although we have 2 European ideas it maybe that we stay in UK
Even ignoring travel restrictions this is likely to be best in case either of us is ILL..
If the vaccine proves good and is rolled out quickly........Then some form of normality may return in 2022.
Call it the Revised New Normal.
Where is "Nostradamus" ?


----------



## mfw (Nov 16, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Travel will not return to normal in 2021.
> The likelihood is there will be flare ups and local restrictions
> Although we have 2 European ideas it maybe that we stay in UK
> Even ignoring travel restrictions this is likely to be best in case either of us is ILL..
> ...


I tend to agree with your statement i also think travel will be a nightmare next year - but we will see


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 16, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> That’s how I read it Marie.
> We have all been expecting 90 in 90 out, but we MAY have a problem if that sentence is taken literally.
> 
> Glad you finally got your van sorted by the way.


I take it that your allowed 90 in a 180 how you spend that for a better word is up to you. So 90 in 90 out is ok but if you have a two week holiday somewhere else you then only have 76 days left in your 180. 
So multiple visits would be allowed in your limit of 90 in 180 or one 90 in every 180.
I think you need to read the whole section not just one sentence. 
Hum so yes just the one sentence in the wrong hands could be nasty


----------



## mfw (Nov 16, 2020)

Dont know how some of the uk long distance lorry drivers will do this certainly going to make it awkward and effect uk economy and what the tax man can get out of people same could be said for eu drivers coming to uk - but time will tell if the ruling is viable or not


----------



## colinm (Nov 16, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> As a total ignoramus and just reading the sentence as it stands, I would interpret it as saying however many days you've spent in Schengen countries during the 180 days prior to your setting foot (or van!) back on (Schengen?) soil will count towards the 90 day stay limit?
> 
> Or is that too simplistic?


That's exactly what it says and what it means, not in any way ambigious.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 16, 2020)

mfw said:


> Dont know how some of the uk long distance lorry drivers will do this certainly going to make it awkward and effect uk economy and what the tax man can get out of people same could be said for eu drivers coming to uk - but time will tell if the ruling is viable or not


It may not affect lorry drivers that much. Most will be in Europe for a maximum four days in a week, and with holidays should more or less keep legal.


----------



## colinm (Nov 16, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> It may not affect lorry drivers that much. Most will be in Europe for a maximum four days in a week, and with holidays should more or less keep legal.


Truck drivers should be eligible for visa's.


----------



## witzend (Nov 16, 2020)

Moped said:


> Hopefully, Brittany Ferries will set up a walk in test centre at the Portsmouth ferry port:-


Perhaps after the vaccine instead of the certificate theres talk of issueing for use when booking travel abroad and buying travel insurance we,ll all be chipped and can be scanned as easily as they do the dogs now.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 16, 2020)

witzend said:


> Perhaps after the vaccine instead of the certificate theres talk of issueing for use when booking travel abroad and buying travel insurance we,ll all be chipped and can be scanned as easily as they do the dogs now.



No need. Already have unique identification for fingerprints, eyes, voice... all the latest tech uses these...
Human microchips a bridge too far, plus loads of data about us already gathered and held digitally.
But who knows? Unfortunately don't have a glass ball for fortunetelling how future society might pan out...


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 16, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> No need. Already have unique identification for fingerprints, eyes, voice... all the latest tech uses these...
> Human microchips a bridge too far, plus loads of data about us already gathered and held digitally.
> But who knows? Unfortunately don't have a glass ball for fortunetelling how future society might pan out...


Big brother has been watching us for some time.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 16, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Travel will not return to normal in 2021.
> The likelihood is there will be flare ups and local restrictions
> Although we have 2 European ideas it maybe that we stay in UK
> Even ignoring travel restrictions this is likely to be best in case either of us is ILL..
> ...


I'm here, Phil..
But finding it impossible to make a decent prediction.
I'm so glad we're had 2 wonderful Pony Express supply visits, when we did.
While things are safe and calm, here....

We're missing seeing like minded folk.
Bring on the anti- virus jabs..!


----------



## Moped (Nov 17, 2020)

There is a possibility of a PCR test shortage for those travelling to Spain as reported in The Telegraph this morning. Something to bear in mind when planning the Spanish ferry trip. The results for these PCR tests can take 2 days to arrive back from the lab and as ferry crossings take 30 hours or more then based on the 72 hour thing it appears absolutely impossible to travel to Spain by ferry without being fined or being sent back to the U.K.! :-

“Britons who visit Spain or its islands after November 23 must arrive with evidence of a negative PCR test result, potentially adding hundreds of pounds to the cost of a family holiday.

The test must be taken no more than 72 hours before arrival, and only private tests – which cost from around £150 per person – will be accepted.

With lockdown due to end on December 2 and the Canary Islands among the few quarantine-free options available to Britons – the archipelago having was granted a travel corridor just a week before the second lockdown was announced – there is likely to be a surge in Britons visiting next month, so demand could outstrip supply.

Meanwhile, the number of Britons who own a second home somewhere in Spain is between 800,000 and one million – those planning a Christmas trip to their Spanish residence could also be caught out by any private testing backlog.

As it stands, people travelling in the Canary Islands are required to take a cheaper antigen test.

Mainland Spain and the Balearic Islands are still on the UK quarantine list meaning Britons who travel there post-lockdown will be required to self-isolate on their return. However, the Travel Task Force, led by Grant Shapps and Matt Hancock, is due to advise the Prime Minister on ways to reduce the UK’s travel quarantine to as little as five days after December 2. “


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks like we  will be in for a quiet Xmas, down here..
That'll be a change..!


----------



## shaunr68 (Nov 17, 2020)

Confirmation today that the negative PCR test is required from all passengers arriving in Spain by air or sea, but NOT for those arriving overland.  I think these measures are a positive step and will help towards getting borders open again.





__





						Entry requirements - Spain travel advice
					

Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2020)

Who wants to go to spain watching them young half dressed girls jiggling there bits about, disgusting ---  that I cannot get there.


----------



## Petes (Nov 17, 2020)

we are on a ferry in January, if we are still on the risky list and the land border is still open I think we will go via France and come back on the ferry as planned.
I'' just move the out ward. 
I was looking at the price of a 72hr test £245 each for the premium result within 24hr test + certificate. cheaper to drive


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2020)

Petes said:


> we are on a ferry in January, if we are still on the risky list and the land border is still open I think we will go via France and come back on the ferry as planned.
> I'' just move the out ward.
> I was looking at the price of a 72hr test £245 each for the premium result within 24hr test + certificate. cheaper to drive


Stay at home and go down to Brighton for ice cream.


----------



## QFour (Nov 18, 2020)

It's all a bit pointless at the moment trying to get to Spain. Your first hurdle is to get out of the Uk.

Kent Online


----------



## Moped (Nov 24, 2020)

I have noted a minor but important change in the PCR test entry requirement. Spain now state that the test must be taken within 3 days of travel, not within 3 days of entry into Spain.









						Travelling to Spain and PCR tests, entry requirements for air and sea
					

Do you need a negative COVID-19 PCR test when travelling to Spain? What kind of test is required, and are their any travel exceptions?




					www.lazenia.com
				




This now makes ferry travel to Spain possible.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 24, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Stay at home and go down to Brighton for ice cream.


Brighton?   Be cheaper for me to go to Mr Whippy on Portrush beach for a 99 Flake


----------



## John H (Nov 24, 2020)

Moped said:


> I have noted a minor but important change in the PCR test entry requirement. Spain now state that the test must be taken within 3 days of travel, not within 3 days of entry into Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be good if it were so but I can find no other reference to it other than the article you provided a link to. The official Spanish health website is still saying that the test has to be taken 72 hours before arrival.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 24, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Brighton?   Be cheaper for me to go to Mr Whippy on Portrush beach for a 99 Flake


Morelli,s for icecream in portstewart.


----------



## iampatman (Nov 24, 2020)

With regard to the PCR test required for entry into Spain this link tells you all you need to know - https://murciatoday.com/from-monday...-is-mandatory_1531873-a.html?#bottom_navigate

Pat


----------



## Moped (Nov 30, 2020)

I have had this reply from Brittany Ferries confirming the PCR test requirements for Spanish entry:-

“Thank you for your email.

I can confirm that the PCR Covid 19 Test needs to be carried out within 72 hours before the arrival into Spain.
You will also need to present the negative result when you check in at Portsmouth.
We have clarified on several occasions with the Spanish authorities as we know this makes it very difficult with the duration of the sailing but this is what they have confirmed.
I have attached a link of a company given by another Customer for the PCR Test.
https://privateharleystreetclinic.com/products/covid-19-test
If you need any further information please let us know.


Kind regards


Lisa”


----------

